# Classic Impala roll call



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Well there is a "Cadi coupe roll call" on here..... so i think we need a "Classic Impala roll call"! :biggrin: 

If you have one, let us know all about it! Post some pics if you want! uffin: 


Ill start:

I have a 64 ragtop that i have owned for 8 years now. I have been building the car "on and off" for the last 5 years or so, it will be full show.










And i have a 64 2 door hardtop.... ive had the car for about 2 years. I have been building it frame off also.... its a clean street car/single pump hopper. It will be out this summer diggin' in some assholes....  










Ok, now lets represent for the CLASSIC CHEVY IMPALA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Uhm ya, ok!

64SS, had my impy for 2 yrs, been working on it for 2 years! at the rate I am going, I'll still be working on it in 2 years! :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i have a 64 2 dr hardtop. ive had it for roughly 2 years. i bought it fairly good shape, no rust. i rebuilt the motor and lifted it myself, along with all new moldings and other misc things. i compete in street class at shows doesnt have much but it has 4 pumps, pinstripes and some 96 spoke zeniths. and a little chrome under the hood its a turn key car here are some pics


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

Well, I am on Impala #4, this time its a 67. 

Hmm, I guess I should post pics, but I dont want to right now.

Some people know whats up with the car, the rest can guess.


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

Hello, My name is BigDan, and I bagged a classic impala.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 13 2004, 05:44 PM
> *i have a 64 2 dr hardtop. ive had it for roughly 2 years. i bought it fairly good shape, no rust. i rebuilt the motor and lifted it myself, along with all new moldings and other misc things. i compete in street class at shows doesnt have much but it has 4 pumps, pinstripes and some 96 spoke zeniths. and a little chrome under the hood its a turn key car here are some pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@May 13 2004, 06:39 PM
> *Hello, My name is BigDan, and I bagged a classic impala.. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 my idol :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh but the way im big swanga and thats my HT64SS under construction 



Last edited by bigswanga at May 13 2004, 07:46 PM


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Good topic J,

I've had the 64 for about 10 years now. About 3 years after I got it, I started the tear down, frame off resto on it. After another 2-3 years, and being screwed over majorly (wrapped frame that went wrong) I lost all interest in the ride. Now, After a ton of money spent (and wasted) and mucho time off, its time to get things in gear again and get back to work on her. Getting everything lined out now to get her in the shop to have the proper bodywork done and a new fresh frame laying underneith. 

Plans that are in store are OG style paint, classic interior, painted belly, powder or painted frame (probably powdercoat), all chrome undies (all ready there but am going to start over ), a three pump set up to start  (more of a "show" set up to follow once I have her on the road for a while). Oh, and some palm trees swangin in the back window :biggrin:

Its been way to long since tearing her down. I truely truely miss everything and can't wait to be back out on the streets and in the shows.


----------



## supermachine (Jan 26, 2004)

what's up i'm dan from pittsburgh pa, got a 65 2 door HT, currently in the frame off position, takin my time to do it right next year gonna be done, i'm shaving the firewall and hanging some new qtr's on it, had it for 3 years drove it one, it sat 1 1/2 working on it now, the frame is already done painted with AIRBAGS...  pa roads suck my ass... not a full custom, being built to drive and drag the ass off of it, built to show off on the streets


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

wtf is this :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

67 here

finally gonna put money into it this year

http://home.comcast.net/~low67impala/wsb/h...otos.html-.html


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

my 70, had it for almost 2 years now fixed


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I have a 62 rag project :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@May 13 2004, 09:43 PM
> *I have a 62 rag project :biggrin:*


 Damn you to hell!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

Im "Impala James" I have a 1960 Impala Convertible project. Ill post some pics later seeing as my topic on it got deleted


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@May 14 2004, 12:43 AM
> *I have a 62 rag project :biggrin:*


 Its nice too. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

hey i got a 64 , it kinda looks like a few other black 64's on here ...
i'll save the picture posting... i feel like i have been a bad daddy to my impala ... but i will treat her right .....

one of these days.... one of these days :uh:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Heres my new one I just picked up:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@May 14 2004, 04:49 PM
> *Heres my new one I just picked up:
> 
> 
> ...


 nice car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

I have a '62 2 door hard top that is currently playing musical body shops with the owner of one body shop. :angry: 

I may be picking up a '63 SS hardtop at the end of the month.

Something for the streets. :biggrin:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

I have a 64 2D HT. I have had it for 9 years now andit is currently being brought back to life by my brother and cousin. I will have topost some pics at a later date. Hopefully it will be done by the end of the summer or early fall if the budget permits. 

My brother is also working on his 62 2D HT. This was my first car way back in the day. This ride has been passed down from my father to me and now my brother has it. 

Will post pics as progress begins


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

Jason Jason Jason, who cares :wave: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

61 impala bubbletop  

you've seen the pics.

<------avatar. 



Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at May 15 2004, 09:05 PM


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Hello my name is Ryan, and I'm addicted to dumping thousands into my classic Impala............(group repsonds- "Hi Ryan")


here's my build up thread:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=0#entry1953231 



Last edited by trudawg at May 14 2004, 08:40 PM


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

haha ryan


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

my name is san from the windy city (chi-town ),I have a 64 hard top, its in the garage, had it since feburary and I've done nothing to it, but take things off, just found out the easy part of owning a classic impala is buying the car itself, getting it up and running and looking good is hard. :uh: 



Last edited by san 312 at May 14 2004, 08:17 PM


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

<--- Mine.


----------



## loco (Jul 15, 2002)

the first bagged impala on layitlow :


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

I own a 61 bubble top!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loco_@May 15 2004, 07:51 AM
> *the first bagged impala on layitlow :
> 
> 
> ...


 I do remember man! It was and still is clean. Very original, and you did it at a time when bags were very hated here! Don't think we forgot with dan in the spotlight


----------



## loco (Jul 15, 2002)

> *I do remember man! It was and still is clean. Very original, and you did it at a time when bags were very hated here! Don't think we forgot with dan in the spotlight  *


lol...thanks man. i cought a boat load of shit back then from layitlow for baggin this car. in fact, i bagged my impala before i even heard of layitlow. i remember all the hate topics when it was the layitlow car of the month :biggrin: 

never discouraged me.....  i have the best of both worlds. i also have a juiced suv that belongs to my wife. cleanest suv around !


































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by loco at May 15 2004, 07:04 PM


----------



## bhos (May 13, 2004)

bought a 64 impala in 96 for $1,400. i've put in a 350, painted it black, and put on some crager 5 spokes. its been sitting for 5 years.  i need money!!!!!!! goal is to get juice and everything straight by summer 2005.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I've had my 65 Impala for too many years... It was my first car... It was my first frame off... It was my first paint... It was my first engine... And it's the last time I get FUCKED by the insurance company!!!





I feel a little better now...


----------



## Mr64 (Aug 23, 2002)

I AM Mr64, I have owned and sold close to 100 64's and currently own some of the rarest 64's in the country. My father bought a brand spanking new 64 in 63. That is reason I'm so hooked on them. That is the car I came home in when I was born and the car I learned to drive on. Yeah I was born after 64, but my first car ride was in a low milage 64.  It was also the first car I ever owned. In the 80's it was totalled while parked, by a drunk driver ( who incidently, killed himself running his brand spanking new BMW into my Dad's 64.) I rebuilt that car and it became my roller during my high school days  Unfortunatly, it was sold in my junior year to finance my first SS convertible. I'll pay any amount now to get that car back, and I must have it. The cars I have now are never shown, they are just for me. You may catch me driving one of them, and they all get driven regularly, every once while.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr64_@May 16 2004, 01:48 AM
> *I AM Mr64, I have owned and sold close to 100 64's and currently own some of the rarest 64's in the country. My father bought a brand spanking new 64 in 63. That is reason I'm so hooked on them. That is the car I came home in when I was born and the car I learned to drive on. Yeah I was born after 64, but my first car ride was in a low milage 64.  It was also the first car I ever owned. In the 80's it was totalled while parked, by a drunk driver ( who incidently, killed himself running his brand spanking new BMW into my Dad's 64.) I rebuilt that car and it became my roller during my high school days  Unfortunatly, it was sold in my junior year to finance my first SS convertible.  I'll pay any amount now to get that car back, and I must have it. The cars I have now are never shown, they are just for me. You may catch me driving one of them, and they all get driven regularly, every once while.*


Good Stuff MR.64 

1961 Impala Bubbletop was my first Vehicle Purchased also...........Now I am on my second one which i have owned for over 5 years now and will probably never sell, well hopefully never have to. Fell in love with this particular year, and never have changed heart. I am definitely happy to say, I own my Dream ride. 

Hopefully a 59 hardtop will be in the works in next two years.........will see.  



Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at May 16 2004, 09:42 AM


----------



## Swiss-Three (Aug 12, 2002)

I have had my 63 for almost three years now. I've changed all the suspension to Hotchkis components, replaced the powerglide for a TH-350, plus some small stuff. The car absolutely hauls ass now LOL :biggrin:

Things are finally going to change now, my car is in the shop as I type getting a new rear-end. I'm probably gonna redo the interior and chrome this summer as well...

I also got a set of lovely Mc Cleans to replace the shitty bolt-ons you see in the pic.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Is there anything better than cruising in a classic Chevy Impala??? :dunno:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 16 2004, 09:28 AM
> *Is there anything better than cruising in a classic Chevy Impala??? :dunno:*


 :biggrin: Yea a luxury "Cadillac" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs+May 16 2004, 09:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bigthangs @ May 16 2004, 09:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@May 16 2004, 09:28 AM
> *Is there anything better than cruising in a classic Chevy Impala???  :dunno:*


:biggrin: Yea a luxury "Cadillac" :biggrin: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
Hahahaha, we got a comedian in the house! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I have a '64 2 door hdtp coup.....its currently getting a frame off....It's my second car to own...my first was my 55 Buick Super, but I saw this one and had to have it....it will be a while before it gets done....im in school at arizona state and the car is at my parents house in Texas so i only get to work on it during christmas and right now during the summer....it will prob get finished about a year after i graduate when i have some real $$ comming in....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

It sucks that the site went down and lost a lot of post. Well mine is a 67 Impala here it is in the state it is now. 
<------------. For now I'm getting the chrome work finished up. For the most part I'm building this one to ride the streets. And if need I can pull up in a show put it on jack stands and let it shine.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ("I" Ridah @ Jun 22 2004, 11:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>It sucks that the site went down and lost a lot of post. Well mine is a 67 Impala here it is in the state it is now. 
<------------. For now I'm getting the chrome work finished up. For the most part I'm building this one to ride the streets. And if need I can pull up in a show put it on jack stands and let it shine. [/b][/quote]
NO SHIT.......Mine was actually on this page....I'm not posting it again.......



Well, not until I get it painted


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

My 64 in the making.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

This weekend is picture day for my girls. I'll post up mine after theyre all shiny and wet. Keep this going. What do you guys think of a "Post all the lowriders you have owned" topic, any make or model, as long as you owned it and lowrided it?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

here's ma car









here's ma frame









here's ma engine










it'll get back together one of these days


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: 

Lookin good Ryan.




it'll get back together one of these days .......<~~probably the most common said sentence in the auto restoration industry, lol


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 16 2004, 07:28 AM
> *Is there anything better than cruising in a classic Chevy Impala???  :dunno:*


:uh: Yeah there definately is, it's called cruising in a classic 30's to 50's Chevrolet bombita!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's one I sold about 2 -3 months ago. It's in the bay are somewhere now.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

I got a 64 4 Door. My first classic chevy.

Some of you might be hating on the 4 doors but the engine and tranny came rebuilt and good if not better than new, and the rest of the car is solid.

Also, if you've ever been in the Cancun Hotel zone, you'll know why a 4 door is better suited for haulin' ass


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

My newest Impala project

It's currently BAGGED!!!  

1964 ss


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

My new one that will be here in a few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Lucky bastard :thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Let me guess......from UTAH?????





> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 30 2004, 10:30 AM
> *My new one that will be here in a few weeks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

MOntpelier Vermont =-)


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

I know ya'll seen this photo one too many times but it's the only one I got now.









It's beeing rebuildt right now, full frame off restoration. Full wrapped frame, full chrome undercarrige, new paint, new interior, new rims, Speicher "Accumulator Pumps". It's gonna be ready to serve next summer, hopefully. :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 30 2004, 02:30 PM
> *My new one that will be here in a few weeks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks to be a nice straight car Brent.
What are your plans for it?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Hmmm just to drive it .................. Damn thats what I always say


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jul 30 2004, 06:36 AM
> *My newest Impala project
> 
> It's currently BAGGED!!!
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Cool, i didnt think this topic was still around.

Heres some "before" and "now" pics of my 64's:

THE RAGTOP:




















THE HARDTOP:



















More pics of the build-up:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=120268


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i guees i'm post something in here... its not all that ,but its all i got... and its mine.. nothing like driving a rag...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Surprised that hat didnt fly off


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Beans got a big mellon, that hat wasnt goin anywhere!



> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 31 2004, 03:43 PM
> *Surprised that hat didnt fly off
> [snapback]2093329[/snapback]​*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2004, 08:13 PM
> *Beans got a big mellon, that hat wasnt goin anywhere!
> [snapback]2093946[/snapback]​*


both of you guys are big fools.......very big fools....stupids asses... you guys cant look as good as i do wearing that hat.......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Shit BEAN what you know about that?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 31 2004, 11:57 PM
> *Shit BEAN what you know about that?
> [snapback]2094261[/snapback]​*


Ahhhhh, the og-plus pic....... what happened to the one of you trying to be a "gangsta" with that little .25cal cap gun???? :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2004, 11:19 PM
> *Ahhhhh, the og-plus pic....... what happened to the one of you trying to be a "gangsta" with that little .25cal cap gun????  :0
> [snapback]2094323[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ASIAN BOI (Mar 1, 2004)

My 63 Impala...FOR SALE $5500...


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

my all original 68 ss


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*X*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

~I am having a vision~

JASON, DONT FUCK LINCOLNWIFE, YOUR GONNA GET BUSTED!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2004, 09:46 AM
> *
> [snapback]2124871[/snapback]​*












Hey thats my picture of my car! :biggrin: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

JK/ 
<-----------That mine. Except its together in those pictures!


----------



## shadeone (Jan 16, 2002)

heres mine... gonna be painted soon and then full restoration and customization over the winter:










keep on the lookout for the buildup thread

shade


----------



## jarrid60chevimp (Jul 17, 2004)

HEY ALL LOYAL AND TRUE IMPALA ENTHUSIASTS HERES MINE :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

JasonJ I can't wait untill the drop is done bro. looks good to, plus you fliped a hardtop :worship:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: 

ROLL CALL....


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Here mines all og, thinking about going traditional? :dunno:


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

heres a shitty pic of my 64 ss...


----------



## ol-skool-rodda (Dec 2, 2004)

i've got a 69' impy, so far it's bone stock (a virgin...dig it?) but my plans are to go old school with it; flat black paint, remove all unnecessary emblems, white vinyl interior, loud ass pipes (the only way to do it!) and finally, i'm gonna slap on some classic surpemes with classic white-walls.

i'll post some pics when i have time...


----------



## ol-skool-rodda (Dec 2, 2004)

what's with all the trailer queens? cars are made to be driven.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

i have a '63 rag. one day i'll get a digi camera a post pics.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Here's mine. uffin:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

HERE YOU GO


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jan 16 2005, 12:26 AM
> *  HERE YOU GO
> [snapback]2609306[/snapback]​*


Isn't that the King of the Chico Streets? uffin:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Jan 13 2005, 11:59 AM
> *Here's mine. uffin:
> [snapback]2601140[/snapback]​*


nice


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Here's mine.A bit crude but it will be made for show and hop (after I'm outta debt of course)


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ol-skool-rodda_@Dec 1 2004, 09:57 PM
> *what's with all the trailer queens? cars are made to be driven.
> [snapback]2467097[/snapback]​*


No trailer queen here......I drive it!! :biggrin: Except for long distant shows of coarse.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

[attachmentid=98570]


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

heres my new little project,getting a frame off restore as we speak.


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@May 13 2004, 08:39 PM
> *my 70, had it for almost 2 years now fixed
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

I BOW DOWN TO ALL YOU CATS.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Man, we got some nice Impalas on this site!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> Hello, My name is BigDan, and I bagged a classic impala.. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

My 1st Impala. uffin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

My 2nd Impala. uffin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

My 3rd Impala. uffin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Very cool pics of the '61 Bro.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Jan 31 2005, 12:14 AM
> *Very cool pics of the '61 Bro.
> [snapback]2661933[/snapback]​*


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

I as most of you know by now a 59 Impala convertible as well as a 64 hardtop with a moonroof and painted belly that I am trying to sell need the money for my 59 but it doesn't have a front clip or supention if anyone need a really good shell and frame let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

mines.......


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

HERES MINE IF HAD IT FOR ABOUT 3 YRS


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Damn, i didnt know this topic was still around.... well, the ragtop still looks the same, havent touched it, but heres an updated pic of the hardtop:


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

My 63SS.. still under construction... 

























Hope to see the impala owners on ImpalaBuilder.com once it finally opens in the next few weeks.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey man Hows that wishbone workin out for ya?? I getting one REEAL SOON....


.......I see you put chains on you rear end???? Anything else you can tell me to do to the rear end when putting this on???


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey man Hows that wishbone workin out for ya?? I getting one REEAL SOON....


.......I see you put chains on you rear end???? Anything else you can tell me to do to the rear end when putting this on???


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

i have a 63 ss that i traded my regal for...figure that one out an my dad has a 61 bubble top ss

[attachmentid=152276]
[attachmentid=152272]
[attachmentid=152270]
looks alot better when i through my 13s on it


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Apr 20 2005, 07:17 PM
> *Hey man Hows that wishbone workin out for ya??  I getting one REEAL SOON....
> .......I see you put chains on you rear end???? Anything else  you can tell me to do to the rear end when putting this on???
> [snapback]3027733[/snapback]​*



The chains are off now..

For a cleaner look we shaved the banana bar mount.. i think it makes the rear look cleaner.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

This is a very good topic, I want a 64 so bad I would trade everything I own for one :biggrin:

What sucks the most is when I have money to burn I can never find a deal on one& when Im damn near broke there are a bunch of them 4-sale :angry: but I will get it 1 day so for now I will have to keep on dreaming


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

damn pics didnt load


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

MY HOMEBOYS 64


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Here are a few pics of my 64 impala.I've had it for about 1 year now.I plan to build it up as a clean single pump street hopper.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Everyone has some nice Impys. Here is a pic of my old '66 that I had about two years ago. Thing had rust to last a lifetime:










This is my new ride that will be getting work done slowly but surely. Only had it since October of 2004. :biggrin:


----------



## Ginevra (Mar 1, 2005)

My 64 Impala sedan and Convertible (under construction)


----------



## Crush (Feb 27, 2003)

Haven't posted in awhile but I'll add mine.


----------



## Crush (Feb 27, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Roll call


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

my 63 ss[attachmentid=176429][attachmentid=176424]


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Here my 68 fastback project....
[attachmentid=176456]
Gangs To Grace CC in tha House.... :biggrin:


----------



## flaco 66 (Feb 23, 2005)

My '66 SS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala  
[attachmentid=177504]
[attachmentid=177503]
[attachmentid=177502]
[attachmentid=177505]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Mine. Out west being restored. Should be done by next spring. 
[attachmentid=177727]
[attachmentid=177728]


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:biggrin: nice topic TTT. Post them up


----------



## Nineteen60Fouressess (Jan 31, 2003)

my hardtop 64 ss


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

here my 1965 impala ss 283 with all og interior


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

interior


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

another pic


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

another pic


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

we in Tucson Arizona but bought the car in texas we still need alot of work and cromeiing to do also plan to repaint and redo the interior


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

here is another project car were working on plan to do alot of work on this one also


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

my new project


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

The blue 69 is mine and the 65 is my friend curts!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

The blue 69 is mine and the 65 is my friend curts!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

The blue 69 is mine and the 65 is my friend curts!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520+May 29 2005, 07:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GARLAND,TEXAS???


----------



## BEE ROCK (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's mine:

1963 Impy Convertible aka "BLUE DIAMOND"


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

My 66 convertible...Work in Progress


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

i finally figured out how to resize pictures....... here are some pics of my bucket..........i defentially will take way better pics out in the sun when my cousin lets me borrow his digitial camera


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jul 20 2005, 01:04 AM
> *
> [snapback]3440822[/snapback]​*


Ahhhhhhhhhhh! What a beauty she is! Finally a pic of the 64ss ht. VERY NICE CRUZ.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 19 2005, 10:36 PM
> *Ahhhhhhhhhhh! What a beauty she is! Finally a pic of the 64ss ht. VERY NICE CRUZ.
> [snapback]3441010[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro that really means a lot to me she is my pride and joy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jul 20 2005, 01:39 AM
> *Thanks bro that really means a lot to me she is my pride and joy
> [snapback]3441019[/snapback]​*


----------



## LOUDERMILK64 (Jan 9, 2004)

I HAVE A 1962 IMPALA


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

A lil late.. but heres mine..


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

I have a 68 4-door sedan. Had for 2 years, still working on it, might take another few years too. Pics in signature link.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

One of the coolest pics on LIL. No, not because my car is in the pic, because it's a cool pic. uffin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

:biggrin: TECHNIQUES TEXAS


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

[attachmentid=257186]
heres my 64, sorry dont know how to resize pics...


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

damn that shit came out big......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

there u go


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

thanks bro, now can you please tell me how you did that?


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

PICNIC LINE-UP


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

A COUPLE OF SANTANAS IMPALA'S(WITH A CAPRICE TOO).....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ROLL CALLL................................ :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

just got it who know how long it will take to get her done but she will get done


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 29 2005, 09:32 PM~3913378
> *just got it who know how long it will take to get her done but she will get done
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I may join this thread soon. :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

whats he thinking...?????/


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 30 2005, 01:08 AM~3913889
> *whats he thinking...?????/
> *


He's thinking, I am not wearing this hat in the 59 when it gets done.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

this is mine at the Premier Show....

I drove it 8 miles to the show.... :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 30 2005, 12:13 PM~3915907
> *this is mine at the Premier Show....
> 
> I drove it 8 miles to the show.... :0
> *


Thats enough mileage for that rolling masterpiece.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ginevra_@Apr 21 2005, 11:11 PM~3034744
> *My 64 Impala sedan and Convertible (under construction)
> 
> 
> ...



Right hand drive??? Where can I find a dash board like that?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I got a 64 non ss 2 door im doing up all og and a 59 that is put up until I wanna deal with it.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2005, 01:59 PM~3917871
> *Thats enough mileage for that rolling masterpiece.
> *


  
Thank You....

just like to prove that my trailer queen can hold its own......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 30 2005, 06:11 PM~3918411
> *
> Thank You....
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Mike's 64 - Uce CC Stockholm. :wave:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

A few more...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 78 Landau (Nov 10, 2005)

scored this 78 landau for $500 from the original owner.


----------



## 78 Landau (Nov 10, 2005)

almost a classic.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 30 2005, 09:11 AM~3915885
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Man I love this car, The paint on this ride is outstanding


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 30 2005, 02:14 PM~3917961
> *Right hand drive??? Where can I find a dash board like that?
> *


  Flip the one you have upside down.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: 


ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 22 2005, 07:06 PM~4258163
> *:biggrin:
> ttt
> *


BEAN IS ROLLIN!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr64_@May 15 2004, 09:48 PM~1955809
> *I AM Mr64, I have owned and sold close to 100 64's and currently own some of the rarest 64's in the country. My father bought a brand spanking new 64 in 63. That is reason I'm so hooked on them. That is the car I came home in when I was born and the car I learned to drive on. Yeah I was born after 64, but my first car ride was in a low milage 64.  It was also the first car I ever owned. In the 80's it was totalled while parked, by a drunk driver ( who incidently, killed himself running his brand spanking new BMW into my Dad's 64.) I rebuilt that car and it became my roller during my high school days  Unfortunatly, it was sold in my junior year to finance my first SS convertible.  I'll pay any amount now to get that car back, and I must have it. The cars I have now are never shown, they are just for me. You may catch me driving one of them, and they all get driven regularly, every once while.
> *



I Met you before bro, you came to look at a 64 I had for sale. The red SS HT I think? You gave me some good tips to sell. Thanks. I had the gold 64 in the garage.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I Havent been in this topic in a minute!!!! Damn you guys got some clean Impalas  I never did post mine up so heres a few from the StreetLow show in Alameda.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LoLystics Impalas Line Up!

We got more that couldnt make it. :biggrin:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 1 2005, 07:32 AM~3922637
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@May 28 2005, 06:14 PM~3195033
> *Mine. Out west being restored. Should be done by next spring.
> [attachmentid=177727]
> [attachmentid=177728]
> *



SWEEET. black on black looks hard!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mine


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 22 2005, 08:37 PM~4258810
> *BEAN IS ROLLIN!!!
> *


nothing like driving a rag.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice 62 bean


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 10:03 PM~4260233
> *nice 62 bean
> *


very nice, even without a driver side mirror and '64 fender flags...lol


:uh: :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2005, 12:03 AM~4260233
> *nice 62 bean
> *


its ok...needs ton of work.....


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

mine


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

mine


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 22 2005, 11:33 PM~4260929
> *mine
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 23 2005, 02:33 AM~4260929
> *mine
> *


beautiful............... :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 23 2005, 12:57 AM~4260989
> *beautiful............... :biggrin:
> *


Not the little car, that's my son's.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

just have to bring this back up from the dead...


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Great shows and projects! Hope alright to post my 66 Caprice - project.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here's mine..all long gone, but the white 64 is the new project
[attachmentid=445912]
[attachmentid=445914]
[attachmentid=445915]
[attachmentid=445916]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC, just a few of our Impala's in the club..

[attachmentid=446582]

[attachmentid=446581]

[attachmentid=446587]

[attachmentid=446589]

[attachmentid=446590]

[attachmentid=446601]

[attachmentid=446594]

[attachmentid=446595]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC

[attachmentid=446607]

[attachmentid=446608]

[attachmentid=446611]

[attachmentid=446612]

[attachmentid=446623]


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Can't wait till my project is done................


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i didnt notice any nw impalas,but heres the homies from smooth impressions,
[attachmentid=446796]


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

http://i9.tinypic.com/2ibd8pc.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
WORKING ON THIS ONE


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Almost ready with mine - maybe for August and November shows!


----------

